# I wanna write the music to a furry musical



## ThisisGabe (Jul 25, 2010)

Where do i find a writer?


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jul 25, 2010)

Do you mean librettist?


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jul 27, 2010)

If your looking for a dude to write the lyrics, and sing and wahtever.  Then I'll do it..


----------

